# $5.99 Oust fans.



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

A store in my town has new oust fans for $5.99. If anyone needs one LMK. I'll help out until it gets overwhelming.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

pmd.........


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

I could not figure out how to send you a private message, but would really appreciate it if you could help me purchase 2 of them. I'm new to the hobby and these would be perfect for my 2 new humis. You can e-mail me at c483125117 at yahoo dot com to arrange payment/shipping. Thank you.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

K I'm keeping track, please post here/AND PM me so I can keep track of who is getting what when I clear off the shelf tomorrow.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tim
I would love 3 if possible.
PM sent


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope to get all yours out on monday.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a new alternative to the Oust Fans called Scent Bug at Bath & Body Works. These things are absolutely great. The are a little on the large size but if you have a large humidor like I do they work great and are available everywhere.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I might have to give one of these a try. I should have some BBW coupons laying around here. The scented oil that you plug in the wall is what my wife puts in the garage to "compliment" my cigar smoke....

Bath & Body Works


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Heading to the store in a few to pick up round 1. Get your orders in!!!!!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Am I too late? Would love to have 3! Thanks, Steve


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

I would love to have 2 if possible. Sending you a pm now, thx.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Wasn't able to get to the store today, was hosting a Mothers Day BBQ and got tied up. I should be able to stop on the way home from work tomorrow and be able to ship on Tuesday. sunkisd69 not sure on the shipping to Canada, I'll get back at you.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

vwaaddict said:


> Wasn't able to get to the store today, was hosting a Mothers Day BBQ and got tied up. I should be able to stop on the way home from work tomorrow and be able to ship on Tuesday. sunkisd69 not sure on the shipping to Canada, I'll get back at you.


Ok Thank You


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Tim!


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Perfecto Dave, Stephen W, asmartbull, and Rodeo you have PM. Fans are boxed and ready to go ASAP.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

payment sent...thanks


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

boxed and ready to ship first thing tomorrow.:banana:


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

Payment sent. Thanks!


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

did you clean the place out? I could use a couple........


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

YOU are the MAN!


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Perfecto Dave, StephenW, and asmartbull you have PM's with tracking info. Rodeo, yours is in the works for tomorrow, and mdrumm they have plenty more. If anyone else needs some let me know, I will do another pickup in a few days.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

I guess you cant ship to Canada?


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tim, sent a PM with my addy. Would like 2 fans. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

I didn't order or need any, but I still wanted to say thanks for you being kind enough offer this up to your fellow brothers.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

sunkisd69 said:


> I guess you cant ship to Canada?


Yeah sorry bro, I kinda forgot. I know Fedex in a PITA to ship international, and it's almost impossible for me to get to the post office. I'll keep you updated, I haven't gave up. How many did you want?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Tim.....Much appreciated.
I'll let you know when they come in.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

vwaaddict said:


> Yeah sorry bro, I kinda forgot. I know Fedex in a PITA to ship international, and it's almost impossible for me to get to the post office. I'll keep you updated, I haven't gave up. How many did you want?


Thanks for the update, I would like 2 if possible.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Great price and I have been using mine for years with great luck. Just make sure you cut away the outter case to get more air flowing.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

My first post, but I just ordered an edgestar to set up a humidor. If you are still going to make a run, I'll take two.

Thanks!!


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Picking up round two this weekend and will ship Monday.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine come home......
A BIG THANKS to Tim for his find and generous sharing efforts.


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

Received my two fans today. Thank you so much! Left trader feedback.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Thank you Tim! Gave you some well-deserved RG but forgot about trader feedback. Will do that now!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Tim,

If you are still willing and able I would like two fans.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Wasn't able to make it to the store this weekend, hope to make it tomorrow. On deck is Jenady, mlbar1153, mdrumm, and bigslowrock. Everyone please PM we their addy if you haven't already. And sunkisd69, I have your fans, just trying to figure out how to get them to you. If I have forgotten anyone please let me know by PM.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

still working to get post 10 to PM you.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> still working to get post 10 to PM you.


no problem bro, your fans are secure, LMK.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Round 2 shipping today, will start taking requests for next week.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I got 10 posts, still no pm access. hwell:


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

PM Sent. I'll take 2


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tim, got my fans and they are great. Thanks for doing this. Those things are impossible to find around here. Left trader feedback.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

well bigslowrock's will go out tomorrow. I think that takes care of everyone so far? If i have forgotten someone please PM me. The store still has a few more if anyone else wants in. I thank everyone for the positive feedback, and an extra special thanks to Rodeo for the bomb!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

vwaaddict said:


> well bigslowrock's will go out tomorrow. I think that takes care of everyone so far? If i have forgotten someone please PM me. The store still has a few more if anyone else wants in. I thank everyone for the positive feedback, and an extra special thanks to Rodeo for the bomb!


me me me, wanted 2 plz.

I had PM'd u my addy, let me know if you did not get it.


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

rajuabju said:


> me me me, wanted 2 plz.
> 
> I had PM'd u my addy, let me know if you did not get it.


done my botl, sorry I missed you!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Got the fans today!!

Thanks Tim!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Got my fans today!! THanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S600MBUSA (Dec 28, 2008)

Any still available?


----------



## LeatherSir (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd love two of them please. They're getting scarce here.
Let me know how I should contact you with my details.
Thanks!
Riley


----------



## Huffer (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't find any up here...can you send me 3 ?


----------

